# Bangs Pasta with Sundried Tomato Pesto



## Bangbang (Dec 12, 2004)

I just made this. I will be making this alot now. I made it up myself.

The Pesto and Pasta came out great. 

1 pound can diced tomatoes with garlic and olive oil 
10 ounces classico sundried tomatoes and pesto 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 pound cooked spaghetti 

Heat the first three ingredients on medium heat for about 3 minutes 
Stir in hot pasta 

Serve with Fresh Crusty Bread,Butter,and a Green Salad. 

This is the pesto I used. 

http://www.classico.com/html/products/detail.asp?id=35


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 12, 2004)

Sounds good bang - thanks for posting it!


----------



## Darkstream (Dec 14, 2004)

HMM.

I might have a go at making the red pesto from the list of ingredients from the jar. I still have a few basil plants inside for flavour. 

If it works I will let you know.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 14, 2004)

That looks tasty! Thanks for sharing Bang!


----------

